# What is going on ?



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

Hello everyone, approx 2 weeks ago I was called by my unit (I applied to the reserves) saying that I was going to attend the Summer BMQ and in about a week I should be sworn in and got my sizes for my kit. Well a week passes and I do get sized up and they said I should be sworn in on the following Wednesday. Well today I called the unit just to confirm this date and now I  am being told that do not know when I am going to be sworn in. They said the reason was because the units havn't received the official  letters and they do not know what is going on. They told me that all they knew is that they had to send 5 people to BMQ and ( I do not really understand why) they  cannot swear them in (again I do not know why). 

My Question is does anyone know what is going on and what are the chances of me still going on my BMQ (my unit said it starts on July 7th). From what I heard from some family in the military this is the somewhat the norm (sorry this is not my opinion but theirs).

P.S I havn't lost hope I am just really concerned about this.

EDIT: Fixed term for kitting

Thecanadian031


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2010)

...

You got kitted, but you're NOT sworn in yet? You have no service number etc?

Do tell ... exactly which Unit are you speaking of?


----------



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> You got kitted, but you're NOT sworn in yet? You have no service number etc?
> 
> Do tell ... exactly which Unit are you speaking of?



Ya the person who had 'kitted' me said usually I had to be sworn in before I got my measurements but he said considering my profile it looked like I was not about to run off. And yes I do have a SN (I was given it before my CFAT) and the unit I have applied to is the Argylls and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada in Hamilton.


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2010)

thecanadian031 said:
			
		

> Ya the person who had 'kitted' me said usually I had to be sworn in before I got my measurements but he said considering my profile it looked like I was not about to run off. And yes I do have a SN (I was given it before my CFAT) and the unit I have applied to is the Argylls and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada in Hamilton.



The person who kitted you should be sorted out forthwith.

You, as a civilian (you are NOT a member of the CF yet), have ZERO entitlement to be in posession of military clothing and equipment - especially Land Force Operational clothing & equipment scale items before you are sworn in. Many of which items are CTS and controlled IAW CTAT/ITAR.

I am, right now, absolutely fucking stupified that any member of my trade could be so blatently fucking stupid - Res or Reg force. Especially given that they "know" better and even stated to you that what they were doing is/was wrong and not IAW regulations.

That person should have their sorry ass charged.


----------



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

I am not in any possession of military equipment, I had just gotten my measurements done. 

Sorry for the lack of detail


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2010)

thecanadian031 said:
			
		

> I am not in any possession of military equipment, I had just gotten my measurements done.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of detail



Thank you for that very important clarification. There is a HUGE difference between being "kitted" vice having your sizing taken down.

My blood pressure is now back to normal. _Whew._ I am no longer fucking stupified ~ my faith is restored.

As for the swearing in question and as to whether or not your delay is "normal" ... someone else will have to answer that as it is not my area of work.


----------



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

Alright, thank you for replying and again sorry for that miscommunication (I did not really know the actual term for what I had done).

Again thank you for replying


----------



## X291R (21 Jun 2010)

The paper work you are waiting on is a Terms of Service offer.  These are formal messages issued by your command unit - in your case I suspect that is LFCA.  When the message is received at your unit, you will be asked to sign accepting your terms of service as offered in the message.  Once the message is received and you have signed it then the Swearing In ceremony may be held.  Depending when your Orderly Room sent out a request for Terms of Service offer, it can take anywhere from two to five weeks depending on the command.  Having said all that - Max Flex mate - be prepared to move and good luck on your BMQ


----------



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

Alright thanks for the reply.

Just wondering do you know why none of the units no why these are not being sent out. ( I know since they don't know you probably won't either but I might as well ask anyway).

Again thanks for confirming what I am waiting for and Hopefully it does not take 5 weeks *Prays*


----------



## Otis (21 Jun 2010)

Ummm, could it have SOMETHING to do with some "thing" that's going on next weekend that's got everyone's undivided attention right now?

I'm just sayin' ...


----------



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

I do not know how the process of sending these letters out works, so I have no idea if the G20 has to do with this or not. (And if this was the case wouldn't the units be informed of this).

I just hope that whatever is causing this doesn't cause me to miss my chance at my summer bmq.

Again thanks for the reply


----------



## X291R (21 Jun 2010)

Along with a request for Terms of Service, you unit recruiter/Orderly Room will have to send via the mail a few other pieces of documentation that you will have completed during the recruiting process.  The best source of info for where you are at in the process is your Unit Recruiter.  That person should be able to answer most of your concerns - as for how long it will take your unit to receive the "Go Ahead" for your Swearing In - that is in the hands of you area command - I'm sure your  folks have done their part but until they get that bit of paper........


----------



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

Again thank you for your response, I guess I'll just have to wait and see and hope everything plays out right. 

Just being curious, why do they need this letter in particular. They have already been notified that they can send 5 recruits, couldn't they swear them in while waiting for the paperwork. (Note: I already realize this will not happen, I am just wondering why it couldn't be done).

Again thanks for all your replies.


----------



## X291R (21 Jun 2010)

Your Terms of Service message is the Army telling your unit that they have checked over you documents, and have founds everything in order.  It confirms to your new unit what rank you are to be enrolled in - in your case as you have no prior qualifying military service persumably: Pte(Basic) Incentive Pay Category 1 - Unskilled.  When this is in hand, you will be asked to sign confirming you acceptance.  This is the green light to formally swear you into the Canadian Forces.

Each unit is give a certain amount of training slots - or seats - on a given cours - BMQ in this instance.  That your unit has been allotted five seats for the summer training period is good news - that means they may nominate up to Five Recruits to attend this BMQ session.......so with a bit of luck, and your Enrolement paperwork duly completed - you may be one of the five.


----------



## thecanadian031 (21 Jun 2010)

X291R said:
			
		

> so with a bit of luck, and your Enrolement paperwork duly completed - you may be one of the five.



Thats the thing, I have been told that I am one of the five.

Sorry if I have become annoying with my badgering but this is making me quite anxious.

Again Thanks for your replies


----------



## DavieRocket77 (22 Jun 2010)

thecanadian031 said:
			
		

> Thats the thing, I have been told that I am one of the five.
> 
> Sorry if I have become annoying with my badgering but this is making me quite anxious.
> 
> Again Thanks for your replies


 chill buddy, everything gonna be alright  :2c:


----------



## FDO (22 Jun 2010)

thecanadian031 said:
			
		

> I do not know how the process of sending these letters out works, so I have no idea if the G20 has to do with this or not. (And if this was the case wouldn't the units be informed of this).
> 
> I just hope that whatever is causing this doesn't cause me to miss my chance at my summer bmq.
> 
> Again thanks for the reply



Funny how military units do not share details of security arrangements with civilians. You'd think that an enrolment  for summer BMQ would take precedent over a large scale security concern like the G20.


----------



## Steel Badger (22 Jun 2010)

the canadian....


PM inbound


----------



## armyvern (22 Jun 2010)

Retired FDO said:
			
		

> Funny how military units do not share details of security arrangements with civilians. You'd think that an enrolment  for summer BMQ would take precedent over a large scale security concern like the G20.



Hmmm. I agree. But, 031 was stating that you'd think they'd have shared that info with the Units (not with the civilians). His clerks couldn't explain to him the delay ... because they didn't know what the holdup was/is either. They are obviously at work to tell him this vice out at Op Cadence - after all, they have a BMQ starting in 5 days. You know how well word travels down the CoC to where it needs to get to right?? Apparently, it didn't even get down to their level this time ... let alone out to a civilian.


----------



## thecanadian031 (22 Jun 2010)

First Off I would like to thank everyone for replying and take the time out to listen to my ramblings.

After I gave myself sometime to think and relax I have decided to take DavieRocket's advice and 'chill out' and let those who are involved in my processing do their job and hopefully all goes well in that perspective.

Again I would like to say thank you all for answering and just hopefully in a few days I will be able to post that I have been sworn in (keeping fingers crossed).

thecanadian031.


----------



## Loachman (22 Jun 2010)

When it's time to panic, somebody will give you the order.


----------



## TimBit (22 Jun 2010)

> When it's time to panic, somebody will give you the order.


Ah ah! How friggin true... after months and years of waiting and snail pace admin, you will suddenly find yourself propelled in a world of "do this do that then this then that you got 2 minutes go".  >


----------



## Steel Badger (22 Jun 2010)

thecanadiano31 has been caught by the Brigade ( and area) focus on Op Cadence.
If the OP is one of the 5 pers chosen to fill that particular unit's avail positions, he will most likely be enrolled later in the year and offered a spot on the fall BMQ.
The 2 summer BMQ positions are being filled by pers from the unit's current P.A.T. pool. 
The Main Effort of Cadence precludes enrolling and kitting new pers in time for a summer BMQ.....

In addition, I had a quiet word the unit's recruting NCO re: clarity in passage of info.


LAN


----------

